# Gifted



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

A couple months ago I posted about what fish finder to buy for my pontoon boat. First reply was from Prairie wolf, don't buy one he says ...I have an old one I will send you for price if shipping.Very generous offer from a guy I only know from my screen Couple weeks later it shows up in my Montana mail box. Finally got it all put together and her maiden voyage was last night.Worked great as far as I could tell as soon as I get it all figured out it will be perfect..Cant thank this PT bunch for all the help they have given me
















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank-you for helping me!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A great group for sure, now if I could only get them to stop in and help dig garlic over the next couple weeks.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Cool! Is that an old Case in the background of the top pic?


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

glenway said:


> Cool! Is that an old Case in the background of the top pic?


International pumping unit 446? , no mufflers ,... tends to be a touch loud fishing close by ..lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> A great group for sure, now if I could only get them to stop in and help dig garlic over the next couple weeks.


I'll help....if you'll help me with unpacking !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I'll help....if you'll help me with unpacking !


 No AC in our place, river is 400 m down the road.


----------

